# MOT in South Wales (Carmarthenshire)



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Could anyone recommend a garage where we could take our motorhome in the Carmarthenshire area, please? Many thanks!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I used to take mine to Midway motors Crymych.

Peter.


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi 
I take mine to WG Davies at Swansea. 1/2 Hour down the M4


----------



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello Waspes and PFH,
I will bear these in mind if i do not find anything closer to us. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Apologies, Peter, rather than 'Waspes'.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Ring Carafit in Cross Hands.

They did ours yesterday 01269 268147.
Very happy with their service all round.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try your local authority ( County Council) they will have workshop facilities for their own (large) vehicles and also operate as public testing centres. Thats where I take mine every year !!


----------



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you Spwt and Mrplodd for your helpful replies. I am building up a good collection here! Hopefully this will be of use to other,s too.


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2007)

hi, got mine done this morning at acs wales ltd. tycroes business park. pontardulais road. ammanford sa18 3rd. tel.01269 597593


----------



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, Pluto, ACS is even closer to home!

Thank you all again for your help on this one.


----------

